# Hello from Liverpool



## Doris82 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi, my name is Claire & i have three cats. Myka is 8, Tenga is 7 & they are both females. I also took a male stray in around a year ago & named him Oscar but the vets cant work out his age.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Doris82!! Is this Liverpool the famous home of the Beatles??


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello to you and your kitties from me and Tosca and Thomas we're all the way over in Leeds  !


----------



## Doris82 (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks Marcia, yes i live where the home of the beatles is. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doris82 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello tiny paws, leeds isnt that far away from us.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Claire, Myka Tenga & Oscar

Welcome aboard... from all the way down here in Kent


----------



## Doris82 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello cat face 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kbbargho (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi to you and your kitties. I live in bradford. You posted any pics of your kitties?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doris82 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi kbbargho, not posted any pics yet, new to the site. Which part do u upload piccies to/where can i view other piccies?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey I'm only in Manchester! Are you using the pet guide app? That's easiest way to post pics! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Claire -- from way across the pond.


----------



## Kbbargho (Mar 26, 2013)

I just posted mine using the app  under my introduction.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doris82 (Jun 30, 2013)

Cool, i'll have a look and post some pics 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

